# apache doesn't start



## chamba (Oct 18, 2009)

hi all, i can't make my apache 1.3_modssl run, it doesn't show me anything. First i installed the apache 1.3 modssl and i created a certificate, after that it didn't work, i removed and re-installed again but this time without a certificate because i discovered that if the server goes down i need to go to console and type the passwd, now it's not running anymore after i install it from the ports.

what can be the problem, can some one please help me.

cheers/


----------



## bestwc (Oct 19, 2009)

/var/log/httpd-error.log
?


----------



## DutchDaemon (Oct 19, 2009)

As to the password at boot time:
http://www.modssl.org/docs/2.6/ssl_faq.html#remove-passphrase

That FAQ itself should be able to answer most questions you may have.


----------



## chamba (Oct 19, 2009)

```
[root@foca /var/db]# less /var/log/httpd-error.log 
[Wed Sep 30 17:26:30 2009] [alert] mod_unique_id: unable to gethostbyname("foca.wwf.org.mz")
[Wed Sep 30 17:27:26 2009] [alert] mod_unique_id: unable to gethostbyname("foca.wwf.org.mz")
[Wed Sep 30 17:54:18 2009] [error] mod_ssl: Init: Private key not found (OpenSSL library error follows)
[Wed Sep 30 17:54:18 2009] [error] OpenSSL: error:0D07207B:asn1 encoding routines:ASN1_get_object:header too long
[Wed Sep 30 17:57:05 2009] [alert] mod_unique_id: unable to gethostbyname("foca.wwf.org.mz")
[Wed Sep 30 17:59:54 2009] [alert] mod_unique_id: unable to gethostbyname("foca.wwf.org.mz")
[Wed Sep 30 18:00:56 2009] [alert] mod_unique_id: unable to gethostbyname("foca.wwf.org.mz")
[Wed Sep 30 18:02:09 2009] [alert] mod_unique_id: unable to gethostbyname("foca.wwf.org.mz")
[Wed Sep 30 18:15:13 2009] [alert] mod_unique_id: unable to gethostbyname("foca.wwf.org.mz")
[Tue Oct  6 15:03:11 2009] [alert] mod_unique_id: unable to gethostbyname("foca.wwf.org.mz")
[Tue Oct  6 15:05:34 2009] [alert] mod_unique_id: unable to gethostbyname("foca.wwf.org.mz")
```


----------



## vivek (Oct 19, 2009)

Look like dns problem to me. If you've working nameserver make sure it can resolve it. Another simple solution is to add hostname - foca.wwf.org.mz to /etc/hosts

```
1.2.3.4   foca.wwf.org.mz
```


----------



## chamba (Oct 20, 2009)

hi Vivek, it's done, thank you very much, my apache is working now.


----------

